# Bad day, calling it grey Tuesday



## Smit (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi I am just on to destress about my 28 week appointment today. I got a growth scan and baby has taken a huge growth spurt since my last growth scan 4 weeks ago. I'm now measuring above the 95 per cent thing. I'm just above the third line on the graph if that makes sence to everyone. My scan 4 weeks ago showed i was measuring perfect and just got incredibly upset that the baby is now so big. My hba1c is 6. I'm borderline obsessive about testing my blood. The consultant said it wasnt my fault and he sees some diabetic woman who's babies are much bigger. I'm. Just so upset. I've tried so hard to keep my bloods low and I feel as if its a kick in the teeth. Then to add to all this got my eyes screened and I have slight changes and I have been red flagged, according to eye woman. What's the point in trying to keep on top of it, if its all going to go belly up anyway? I know i need to keep at it for babys sake but just wanna scream. Sorry for ranting, just noone understands how I feel. Doc, midwife and other people today were trying to calm me downband say its not major and i'll get rescanned in four weeks. But feel all I'm going to do is worry until then. Typed on phone, sorry for lack of paragraphs or spelling. X


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Smit, I'm sorry to hear that things seem to be going awry despite your efforts. I would say that the fact that you have worked so hard to manage your diabetes well has certainly not gone to waste though, because you are doing the very best you can to minimise any risks. I know virtually nothing about these things, but I have read others here say that they were told their baby was big but it turned out not to be. Wishing you all the best that things go well from now on.


----------



## margie (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you are so stressed.

I know its eassier said than done - but try not to worry about the slight changes. Quite a few people on here have been told that there were slight changes only for them to have disappeared by the next eye-check.  I'm not saying you will be that fortunate but it is possible. There are many other people here who have had that same level for years.  I hope that helps a little.

Try and listen to your Drs. They have seen lots of women in your situation and would let you know if there was a problem. Someone has to be above the 95th percentile.

Try to concentrate on the fact that you have done your very best to give baby the best start in life - and baby can't ask for any more than that. 

I hope that you can find some peace and that someone who has been in a similar situation to you is able to post something of comfort.


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Smit, 

Sorry to hear you've had such a bad day...hope i can reassure you by saying i had equally good (with a personal best ever of 5.6% lol) hba1c both pregs & ended up with relatively (considering other factors)  big but ok babies both times. Baby number two in particular had'macrosomia' and came out at 35 wks 4 d literally looking like a sumo wrestler & weighing 7lb13oz which i understand is pretty normal for a full term...but She's now nearly 2, always been robust & feisty (no weight issues now either,they're both racing snakes!) & is snoring happily upstairs in her cot.  Diabetic pregnancy sucks, i felt so responsible & stressed thd whole time but the wonderful hba1c you have achieved with your hard work & diligence WILL be making all the difference & is so so worth it. Give yourself a big hug from me, put your feet up & take some time out for yourself - baby being a bit on the cuddly side is not unusual & it sounds to me like you are doing a brilliant job & will be a fab mummy. Big hug to you!! ((((()))))


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 21, 2012)

Meant to add re the eyes - if your h a1c has tightened up dramatically & fast it can accelerate changes in the eyes, this happened to me & i did need laser but the good news is with good control i understand it is likely to stabilise post pregnancy, mine has. Xx


----------



## Smit (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I knew you'd all understand. My dinner time insulin has def gone up. One hour after dinner and blood was 10.9. I've been on a 1:1 ratio until now, so just goes to show some things change. x


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember my doses going up & up as the preg went on...would have been a good time to buy shares in the insulin firm lol.  Just in case your docs haven't mentioned it, watch out towards the end for repeated, inexplicable hypos as it can be a sign that the placenta is starting to get a bit tired & it's time to get  baby out- not wanting to scare you just make you aware - this happened in my 2nd preg but we had a fab doc who had warned me to keep an eye out. It's the reason they dont normally like you to go beyond 38 wks but can happen earlier like with me...like i said before though, baby was fine & is a right feisty little madam!


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 22, 2012)

How rude of the consultant. I cant believe him. I think people who dont have diabetes just dont get it, they think they are the experts. He is morwe than likely trying to scare you into being more controlled (not that you can be)

My eyes where bad when i was pregnant but they are fine now. She told me they can heal afterwards its something to do with the added stress on your brian.

Your doing really well. Please dont beat yourself up. You can do it!

Its fine to rant. Your allowed too. Thats what we are here for 

I cant believe your only getting growth scans every 4 weeks, I was too weeks.
I think if they where worried then they would have given you more scans.

Hope you chill out xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hang on in there, not long now.....................keep up the good work.......


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 22, 2012)

As the consultant said it's not your fault...

Don't forget even babies come into the world as sorts of weights....  So even if you weren't diabetic your baby still could be above that 95 line...

To reassure you a bit I wasn't diabetic when I had my first daughter and she was 10lb 10oz

And the difference between her and my other two, who I had as a diabetic mum was 10lb 12oz and 11lb 13oz...  

Try to relax, keep doing you what you'll doing as it's not all about the weight, but ensuring that you doing your best for your baby so they get the best of starts..  Be it they are 7lb or 10lb in weight..


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2012)

Good LUCK Smit i can tell you are doing your best.


----------



## Babysaurus (Feb 27, 2012)

Smit, you can't do any better than your best! And, as others have pointed out, someone has to be on the 95% percentile. I think that also, and many docs seem to overlook this, you might just be carrying a big baby which is big regardless of blood sugar. I also suspect, partly as several DSN's have also said as much, that as lots of diabetics (type 2's a lot of the time - sorry, I don't mean to offend any Type 2's reading) tend to ignore or overlook any risks that docs make a bigger deal of them then perhaps they sometimes ought. (When I was first referred, with an brilliant HBA1C etc etc, I was still told I needed to see someone to 'learn about blood glucose testing' and speak to someone about 'how to eat healthily' - both things I clearly knew about to get the blood results they were looking at!)
I can understand your frustrations and getting upset though - I think we've all been there during these tough nine months - so am sending you a hug too x 
I am now 24 weeks and have felt like a walking science project since I first got the positive test. As I have managed 32 years without feeling like 'a diabetic patient' this has been a horrid contrast. 
Hope you feel a bit perkier soon xxx


----------



## Smit (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I am over my panic of a massive baby, it will be what it will be. I am obsessive about my control since I found out i was pregnant and I know I have done my very best to keep things as low as possible. 

I have managed to sort out my dinner insulin after several attempts, a few highs and lots of lows. Now taking 1:1 plus 3. Lol makes no sense, but its working at the moment. Long may it last. 

Just want to say a massive thank you for all your kind words and support.

xxxx


----------



## Babysaurus (Feb 28, 2012)

If it works, then thats the main thing! Glad to read you are feeling better xx


----------



## sugarfreerach (Mar 6, 2012)

smit, its not your fault! I was exactly the same hba1c throughout my pregnancy, nice small bump, very proud of myself and when I had my 32 week scan the ultrasound woman said offhandedly "oh babys on the large side, oh well its to be expected as a diabetic mum" I burst out crying and couldn't hold it together for about 3 hours afterwards, people in the waiting room thought something terrible had happened! I felt terrible guilt and angry at the amount of effort and energy and worry I had gone through just to end up with a  big baby anyway. I know this was stupid to think this as I had a very healthy baby and he was born prem so being big actually helped him.  

Please don't worry about it, I thought he would come out with a huge belly but he was normal. The good thing about your sugars being normal is that babys sugars are normal also.  This means that when they are born they won't necessarily need any intervention.  Sorry if this has been said already.


----------

